# Topics > Robotics > Gynoids >  Book "My Fair Ladies: Female Robots, Androids, and Other Artificial Eves", Julie Wosk, 2015

## Airicist

"My Fair Ladies: Female Robots, Androids, and Other Artificial Eves" on Amazon

Author - Julie Wosk

juliewosk.com

womenandthemachine.com

----------


## Airicist

Article "The obsession with creating ‘perfect female robots': Should women be worried?"

by Julie Wosk
July 14, 2016

----------

